# WAR Addon-Sammlung



## Shrukan (13. September 2008)

Guten Abend.
Ich komme ja eigentlich aus der WoW-Community und da bin ich sehr viele Addons gewohnt.
Wie sieht es eigentlich bei WAR aus?
Ich hab mich gerade auf curse.com umgeguckt, und ein paar Addons gibt es ja schon.

Ich habe mal eine kleine Sammlung / Ansammlung von Addons:


*Action Bars*

ActionBarColor : Farbe der Bars kann geändert werden.
planb : Addon für Schwarzorks und Schwertmeister.

*Chat*

Chat Alert! : Bestimmte Nachrichten im Chat erzeugen einen Ton.
zChatWindow : Das Chatfenster wirkt geordneter.

*Inventory & Bags*

AutoLoot : Automatische Looten möglich.

*Buffs & Debuffs*

WhinySpellTimer : Zeigt Zauberbalken von Gegnern und Verbündeten an.
zBuffBars : Eine andere Art seine Buffs anzeigen zu lassen; wesentlich übersichtlicher.

*Developement Tools*

LibSlash : Eine Sammlung von verschiedenen Befehlen in War.

*PvP*

KillingBlow : Zählt deine Todesstöße auf dem Schlachtfeld und zeigt dir diese an.

*UnitFrames*

CleanUnitFrames : Zeigt Lebens -und Aktionsbalken besser an. (ACHTUNG! LibSlash ist nötig.)

*Others*

Clock : Eine Uhr kommt hinzu, die vorher was gefehlt hat.
Approximate FPS : Zeigt die Frames an.
XpStatus : Deine Erfahrunspunkte und andere Statistiken darum werden angezeigt.


*Anleitung*
Um die Addons voll nutzen zu können müsst ihr erst mal diese runterladen und auf euren Pc abspeichern.
Nachdem das erledigt ist, die Datei erst mal entpacken (meist mit Winrar oder Winzip). Die entpackten Dateien dann markieren und ausschneiden und in den Ordner gehen wo du Warhammer installiert hast.
Öffne diesen Ordner und kopiere es wie es die meisten wohl aus WoW kennen werden in Interface\Addons rein.
Wenn du schon Blasc-User bist, wirst du in dem Ordner sicher den Blascprofiler finden.

Noch das Spiel starten und die Addons ausprobieren und einstellen wie es einem gefällt.


Ich hoffe mit den Addons kann man was anfangen.
In meinen Augen momentan die mit dem größten Potenzial.
Sind momentan noch nicht viele, aber ich hoffe in WAR wird es wie in WoW sein.
Dass die Entwickler sich die Addons als Vorbild nehmen und diese dann ins Spiel implentieren mit weiteren Patches.

Ich hoffe das kommt gut an bei einigen hier.

*Noch was Wichtiges zum Schluss!*
Bedenkt, dass einige Addons tief in die Spielmechanik greifen, und diese ein Vorteil gegenüber anderen in Szeanarien zum Beispiel bringen.
Ich werde bewusst solche Addons nicht mehr auflisten, da diese in meinen Augen verboten gehören.
Ich bitte um Verständis.

P.S : Wenn ich vielleicht wichtige Addons übersehen habe, schreibt mir bitte eine private Nachricht, dass ich sie hier einfügen kann.
(Aber bitte Addons mit angemeßenen Hits und Downloads.)


----------



## Lyx (13. September 2008)

Brauch ich alles nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shrukan (13. September 2008)

/update

ich habe da was übersehen kommt noch was nach ;>


----------



## Arathnas (13. September 2008)

Find ich nett ,dass du die hier reinpostest  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Wär aber noch besser wenn du(oder jemand anderes) nen Guide schreiben würde wie man die Addons denn überhaupt ins Spiel bekommt.


----------



## Shrukan (13. September 2008)

Arathnas schrieb:


> Find ich nett ,dass du die hier reinpostest
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Gute Idee ich schreib noch was dazu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## gebe (13. September 2008)

also ne uhr wär schon toll gewesen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 , aber im grossen und ganzen passt eh so bis auf kleinigkeiten die geschmacksache sind.


----------



## SirLavan (13. September 2008)

Echt geile idee und zimlich nette addons...


----------



## VanFar (13. September 2008)

Erstens, geh in deinen Warhammer Online Verzeichnis. Wenn du da bist, gucke nach einem Ordner mit dem Namen Interface.
Ist er nicht dort, erstelle ihn. Öffne nun den Interface Ordner (nicht der eine in dem  User Ordner - einfach <WAR VERZEICHNIS>/Interface)
und schau nach einem Ordner namens "AddOns". Ist er nicht dort (oder hast du soeben den Interface Ordner erstellt) , erstelle ihn. 
Dann Öffne nun den AddOns Ordner. Jetzt, entpacke den Inhalt der .zip Datei für den Mod den du runtergeladen hast in den AddOns
Ordner. Entpackt sollte die .zip Datei hier einen neuen Unterordner mit dem selben namen wie das Addon erstellt haben. Dadrin sollten außer einigen
Dateien auch noch eine mit der endung .mod sein - das war alles was zutun war! Starte nun WAR und du solltest startklar sein.

_Diese Anleitung ist von Curse frei ins deutsche übersetzt.
Ich garantiere nicht für die Korrektheit meiner Übersetzung_


----------



## Shrukan (13. September 2008)

VanFar schrieb:


> kurzanleitung:
> 1. zip-datei entpacken
> 2.ordner in Warhammer Online - Age of Reckoning\user\interface\AllCharacters ziehen
> 3. fertig xD
> ...



Ich habs mal ein bisschen genauer erklärt ^^ für Leute die vllt neu dabei sind auf der MMO-Schiene.


----------



## Evíga (13. September 2008)

PlanB klingt klasse für Schwertmeister.. Hatte schon bisschen Probleme, die Skills alle sinnvoll anzuordnen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Auch das BuffAddon werd ich mir holen, weil mir die Icons so wie sie sind zu fitzelig waren.


----------



## Shrukan (13. September 2008)

Ich versuche das alles auf dem laufenden zu halten.
Aber nur die beliebtesten Addons von den Hits & Downloads her 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn wer wichtige Addons findet die ich vllt übersehen habe, schreibt mir eine private Nachricht.


----------



## -NiX- (13. September 2008)

VanFar schrieb:


> 2.ordner in Warhammer Online - Age of Reckoning\user\interface\AllCharacters ziehen


Genau da sollen sie *nicht* rein, sondern in einen neuen Interface-Ordner direkt im Spielverzeichnis, also ...\Warhammer Online - Age of Reckoning\interface\ und *nicht* unter ...\Warhammer Online - Age of Reckoning\*user*\interface. So stehts jedenfalls u.a. bei Curse.


----------



## Stancer (13. September 2008)

Ich werd nicht ein Addon benutzen. Einzige was ich mir irgendwann mal draufpacke wird nen feines UI sein, sofern ich nen schönes finde.

WAR lässt sich wunderbar ohne Addons spielen. Diese ganze Addon-Abhängigkeit von WoW sollten sich die Leute echt abgewöhnen !


Ich hoffe das Addon EMonitor wird schnellstmöglichst blockiert, das ist ja schon wieder fast automatisierung für Leute die zu dumm sind ihren Char zu spielen !!!


----------



## VanFar (14. September 2008)

ich habe ja auch net auf der seite nachgeguckt ob da ein install hinweis steht xD
außerdem konnte ich bzw. alle anderen es eh nicht mehr test weil die beta ja schließlich vorbei ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shrukan (14. September 2008)

Stancer schrieb:


> Ich werd nicht ein Addon benutzen. Einzige was ich mir irgendwann mal draufpacke wird nen feines UI sein, sofern ich nen schönes finde.
> 
> WAR lässt sich wunderbar ohne Addons spielen. Diese ganze Addon-Abhängigkeit von WoW sollten sich die Leute echt abgewöhnen !



was für eine Abhängigkeit?
unabhängig von jedem Spiel, daran sitzen irgendwelche Menschen die das Spiel durch Addons vereinfachern und verbessern wollen.
Ich sehe da keine Abhänigkeit.

Ich werde für meinen Teil auch nur 2 Addons davon beim Headstart schnappen.
Clock & eventuell das mit der clean UI und dem Buffs 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rhina (14. September 2008)

Also die fehlende Uhr ist mir schon zum Verhängnis geworden. Das wird auf jeden Fall installiert.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -NiX- (14. September 2008)

Stancer schrieb:


> Ich werd nicht ein Addon benutzen. Einzige was ich mir irgendwann mal draufpacke wird nen feines UI sein, sofern ich nen schönes finde.
> WAR lässt sich wunderbar ohne Addons spielen. Diese ganze Addon-Abhängigkeit von WoW sollten sich die Leute echt abgewöhnen !


Ich werde Addons nutzen, aber nur sowas wie Autoloot, weil mir der dauernde Klick auf "Alles nehmen" einfach zu doof ist. Addons, die einem das Denken abnehmen müssen aber echt nicht sein.


Stancer schrieb:


> Ich hoffe das Addon EMonitor wird schnellstmöglichst blockiert, das ist ja schon wieder fast automatisierung für Leute die zu dumm sind ihren Char zu spielen !!!


Was macht das Addon?


----------



## -NiX- (14. September 2008)

Shrukan schrieb:


> was für eine Abhängigkeit?
> unabhängig von jedem Spiel, daran sitzen irgendwelche Menschen die das Spiel durch Addons vereinfachern und verbessern wollen.
> Ich sehe da keine Abhänigkeit.


Oh, bei WoW hattest Du teilweise echt schon Nachteile, wenn Du Addon A, B oder X nicht installiert hattest. Das eine wollte Deine Gilde haben, das andere war Pflicht im Raid und so weiter. Hoffe, dass das bei WAR nicht so wird.


----------



## -NiX- (14. September 2008)

VanFar schrieb:


> ich habe ja auch net auf der seite nachgeguckt ob da ein install hinweis steht xD
> außerdem konnte ich bzw. alle anderen es eh nicht mehr test weil die beta ja schließlich vorbei ist
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Na, wenn Du's nicht weißt, solltest Du auch keine Kurzanleitung schreiben.


----------



## Stancer (14. September 2008)

-NiX- schrieb:


> Was macht das Addon?




EMonitor : Nimmt als Heiler das Ziel mit den wenigsten Lebenspunkten ins Ziel.


Einfach lächerlich sowas. Erinnert mich an das Addon Decurse !! Kein Skill als Heiler mehr erforderlich.


----------



## Shrukan (14. September 2008)

-NiX- schrieb:


> Ich werde Addons nutzen, aber nur sowas wie Autoloot, weil mir der dauernde Klick auf "Alles nehmen" einfach zu doof ist. Addons, die einem das Denken abnehmen müssen aber echt nicht sein.
> 
> Was macht das Addon?



Das Addon nimmt einen Mitspieler mit der wenigstens Anzahl an Lebenspunkten ins Ziel damit es hochgeheilt wird vom Heiler.
Quasi.. es kommen nur die ins Ziel die wirklich Heal benötigen.

Gabs das bei WoW net auch mal?
Irgendwann wurde es dann ja verboten, mal sehen was Goa / mythic da noch machen.


----------



## Olos (14. September 2008)

Die Uhrzeit kann man sich ja im Chat vor jeder Zeile anzeigen lassen, ich finde das reicht eigentlich.


----------



## Stancer (14. September 2008)

Shrukan schrieb:


> was für eine Abhängigkeit?
> unabhängig von jedem Spiel, daran sitzen irgendwelche Menschen die das Spiel durch Addons vereinfachern und verbessern wollen.
> Ich sehe da keine Abhänigkeit.
> 
> ...




Verbessern oder automatisieren ? Warum überhaupt das Spiel vereinfachen ? Die Entwickler werden sich schon was dabei gedacht haben, dass Boss X ne gewisse Schwierigkeit mit sich bringt.

Sonst könnte man ja auch sagen Cheater wollen auch das Spiel verbessern, indem sie Aimbots programmieren, die einem das Zielen abnehmen und damit das Spiel vereinfachen !!! Und genau so isses : Manche Addons grenzen einfach an Cheaten.

Und mit Abhängigkeit meine ich, dass es in WoW Raidgruppen gibt, die manche Leute nicht mitnehmen, wenn sie nicht ein bestimmtes Addon besitzen !!! Da sieht man wie weit es kommen kann.

Genauso lustig war es ja auch immer, wenn nach nem Patch erstmal alle Addons nicht mehr funktionierten. Da konnteste in die billigste Instanz gehen und bist an billigen Elite Mobs gescheitert, weil der Heiler kein "Aggro Management"-Addon hat....bitte was ?


----------



## Stancer (14. September 2008)

Sry Doppelpost


----------



## Olos (14. September 2008)

Buffed-Lag, kann gelöscht werden, danke.


----------



## Evíga (14. September 2008)

Ich werd mir Sachen holen, die das Spiel übersichtlicher und leichter zugänglich machen, sprich vor allem Sachen, die die Aktionleisten  betreffen etc. Addons, die Dinge automatisch tun mag ich nicht und werde ich nicht nutzen. Abgesehen vielleicht vom automatischen Looten... Die Klickerei nervt schon etwas. ;D


----------



## Slaargh (14. September 2008)

Stancer schrieb:


> Ich werd nicht ein Addon benutzen. Einzige was ich mir irgendwann mal draufpacke wird nen feines UI sein, sofern ich nen schönes finde.
> 
> WAR lässt sich wunderbar ohne Addons spielen. Diese ganze Addon-Abhängigkeit von WoW sollten sich die Leute echt abgewöhnen !
> 
> ...



Das unterschreibe ich!

No Add-Ons please!


----------



## Shrukan (14. September 2008)

Stancer schrieb:


> Verbessern oder automatisieren ? Warum überhaupt das Spiel vereinfachen ? Die Entwickler werden sich schon was dabei gedacht haben, dass Boss X ne gewisse Schwierigkeit mit sich bringt.
> 
> Sonst könnte man ja auch sagen Cheater wollen auch das Spiel verbessern, indem sie Aimbots programmieren, die einem das Zielen abnehmen und damit das Spiel vereinfachen !!! Und genau so isses : Manche Addons grenzen einfach an Cheaten.
> 
> ...



Aimbots sind schon wieder was anderes.
Da braucht man praktisch gar nichts mehr tun.

Ich unterschreide das ganze.
Entweder nimmt dir ein Addon Arbeit ab oder es verbessert etwas einfach nur.

Die Addons die was abnehmen die können weg, keine Frage. (Aimbot. Wozu noch zielen? nimmt ja die Arbeit ab.)
Die die etwas verbessern dürfen bleiben. (eine Uhrzeit die nur als Chatbefehl zu sehen ist jetzt immer sichtbar zu machen)
Was ist daran cheaten?


----------



## Stancer (14. September 2008)

Und EMonitor ist genau so ein addon, was einem Arbeit abnimmt !


----------



## Jörmungand (14. September 2008)

also meiner meinung nach ist das interface von WAR ausgezeichnet gelungen, womit ich persönlich eigentlich keine addons mehr brauche

manchmal tu ich mir noch schwer beim anvisieren, besonders in bewegung bzw bei einem sich bewegenden ziel. aber das is wohl gewöhnungssache.

Grüße


----------



## Shrukan (14. September 2008)

Slaargh schrieb:


> Das unterschreibe ich!
> 
> No Add-Ons please!



Ich unterscheide weiterhin zwischen Addons die Arbeit abnehmen und Addons die etwas komfortabler machen.
Das braucht ja alles nicht direkt in die Spiel-Mechanik eingreifen.

Addons die wirklich Arbeit abnehmen wie es dieses Heal-Addon macht, das kann ich unterschreiben.
Solche Addons bitte nicht, weil dann kein Skill mehr von Nöten ist.


----------



## Slaargh (14. September 2008)

Fair Play (oder &#8222;Fairplay&#8220 ist ein Begriff, der ein bestimmtes sportliches Verhalten kennzeichnet, das über die bloße Einhaltung von Regeln hinausgeht. Es beschreibt eine Haltung des Sportlers: die Achtung und der Respekt vor dem sportlichen Gegner und die Wahrung seiner physischen und psychischen Unversehrtheit. Der sportliche Gegner wird als Partner gesehen oder zumindest als Gegner, dessen Würde es zu achten gilt, selbst im härtesten Kampf.

Fairplay (Fairness) gebietet also:

    * die Anerkennung und Einhaltung der (Spiel-)Regeln
    * den partnerschaftlichen Umgang mit dem Gegner
    * auf gleiche Chancen und Bedingungen zu achten
    * das Gewinnmotiv zu "begrenzen" (kein Sieg um jeden Preis)
    * Haltung in Sieg und Niederlage zu bewahren

Fair Play ist also auch eine Art zu denken, nicht nur als eine Art des Verhaltens. Es zielt ab auf die Beseitigung von Tricks, Gewalt und Betrug. Vor allem der Gebrauch von Doping-Mitteln ist ein eklatanter Verstoß gegen den Geist des Fair Play.

---

Quelle: Wikipedia.



Denkt mal darüber nach. Solltet Ihr es verstehen werdet ihr einsehen das Addons in Spielen wie WAR nicht existent sein sollten. Warum? Weil ein generelles VERBOT eine Basis schafft die für alle gleich ist. Sowas nennt man fairer Wettbewerb.


----------



## Draco1985 (14. September 2008)

Ich seh das ähnlich wie Shrukan.

Sachen wie diese Heilerhilfe waren in WoW mehr als sinnvoll, weil da kein Spieler drunter gelitten hat wenn der Healer effizienter heilen konnte als es die Informationen des eigentlichen UIs zulassen. Das war ja schließlich alles PvE (wer bei WoW PvP gespielt hat war eh selbst schuld wenn ihm der Spaß verging). Bei WAR sieht das etwas anders aus, da ist das ein unfairer Vorteil gegenüber den Spielern der gegnerischen Fraktion und die entsprechende Schnittstelle sollte angepasst werden um sowas unmöglich zu machen.

Was aber Sachen wie "zBuffBars" oder "AutoLoot" anbelangt: Das sind Dinge die keinen wirklich stören und eigentlich als Einstellmöglichkeit im Default-UI Sinn gemacht hätten. Ich kann mit dieser Button-Darstellung von Buffs z.B. nichts anfangen. Die leisten sind wesentlich angenehmer für's Auge. Und das ewige Klicken von "Alles Nehmen" hat mich im Spiel wirklich genervt, sehr gut dass Fans da nachbessern (ich rechne sowieso damit, dass Mythic da selbst noch was nachschiebt).

Aber sich darüber zu echauffieren, dass es ÜBERHAUPT Addons geben wird ist reichlich übertrieben. Mythic muss nur klare Grenzen setzen, was zulässig ist und was nicht, dann wird auch keiner ohne Addons benachteiligt.


----------



## Shrukan (14. September 2008)

Slaargh schrieb:


> Fair Play (oder „Fairplay“) ist ein Begriff, der ein bestimmtes sportliches Verhalten kennzeichnet, das über die bloße Einhaltung von Regeln hinausgeht. Es beschreibt eine Haltung des Sportlers: die Achtung und der Respekt vor dem sportlichen Gegner und die Wahrung seiner physischen und psychischen Unversehrtheit. Der sportliche Gegner wird als Partner gesehen oder zumindest als Gegner, dessen Würde es zu achten gilt, selbst im härtesten Kampf.
> 
> Fairplay (Fairness) gebietet also:
> 
> ...



und nochmal, wenn ein Addon für dich nix erledigt, was dir einen Vorteil verschafft.. ist es doch in Ordnung?
Wenn ich als DD jetzt ein Addon hätte was das schwächste Ziel auf dem BG zeigt und ich nur dem hinterher laufe und quasi ganke dann ist das unfair!

Aber wenn ne Uhrzeit angezeigt wird, ist das dann unfair?^^
oder die Frames angezeigt werden?
Gruppen vllt besser dargestellt werden?
Zauberbalken zu sehen sind? (Ok das ist vllt schon ein Vorteil)


----------



## Slaargh (14. September 2008)

Shrukan schrieb:


> Ich unterscheide weiterhin zwischen Addons die Arbeit abnehmen und Addons die etwas komfortabler machen.
> Das braucht ja alles nicht direkt in die Spiel-Mechanik eingreifen.
> 
> Addons die wirklich Arbeit abnehmen wie es dieses Heal-Addon macht, das kann ich unterschreiben.
> Solche Addons bitte nicht, weil dann kein Skill mehr von Nöten ist.




Du kannst nicht die einen zulassen und zu anderen sagen "Du kummst hier net rein". Das würde nie klappen weil bestimmte Leute sich nicht daran halten würden. Nur ein genereller Verzicht von Addons ist da sinnvoll.


----------



## Worack (14. September 2008)

Shrukan schrieb:


> Ich unterscheide weiterhin zwischen Addons die Arbeit abnehmen und Addons die etwas komfortabler machen.
> Das braucht ja alles nicht direkt in die Spiel-Mechanik eingreifen.
> 
> Addons die wirklich Arbeit abnehmen wie es dieses Heal-Addon macht, das kann ich unterschreiben.
> Solche Addons bitte nicht, weil dann kein Skill mehr von Nöten ist.



Aus der Wikipedia (http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Komfortabel)



> Eine Einrichtung ist auf Grund ihrer Möglichkeiten und ihrer Ausstattung mit Gegenständen komfortabel, wenn sie dem Menschen Arbeit verringert und ihm Behaglichkeit bietet.



^^


----------



## Cosmic142 (14. September 2008)

Was ich gerne noch hätte weil es mir schon derbe fehlt ist eine "Ziel des Ziels" anzeige. Gibts da schon ein Addon? Oder ist das schon mitgeliefert und muss aktiviert werden? hab nämlich nix gefunden

Nebenbei danke für die Liste aber bis auf die Uhr werde ich davon nix brauchen


----------



## Shrukan (14. September 2008)

Draco1985 schrieb:


> Ich seh das ähnlich wie Shrukan.
> 
> Sachen wie diese Heilerhilfe waren in WoW mehr als sinnvoll, weil da kein Spieler drunter gelitten hat wenn der Healer effizienter heilen konnte als es die Informationen des eigentlichen UIs zulassen. Das war ja schließlich alles PvE (wer bei WoW PvP gespielt hat war eh selbst schuld wenn ihm der Spaß verging). Bei WAR sieht das etwas anders aus, da ist das ein unfairer Vorteil gegenüber den Spielern der gegnerischen Fraktion und die entsprechende Schnittstelle sollte angepasst werden um sowas unmöglich zu machen.
> 
> ...



Danke für die Unterstützung gut ausgedrückt.


----------



## Shrukan (14. September 2008)

Slaargh schrieb:


> Du kannst nicht die einen zulassen und zu anderen sagen "Du kummst hier net rein". Das würde nie klappen weil bestimmte Leute sich nicht daran halten würden. Nur ein genereller Verzicht von Addons ist da sinnvoll.



Hast du WoW gespielt?
GOA kann sehr wohl gewisse Addons verbieten.


----------



## Draco1985 (14. September 2008)

Slaargh schrieb:


> Du kannst nicht die einen zulassen und zu anderen sagen "Du kummst hier net rein". Das würde nie klappen weil bestimmte Leute sich nicht daran halten würden. Nur ein genereller Verzicht von Addons ist da sinnvoll.



Doch, das geht sogar sehr gut, weil es umgekehrt läuft: Mythic muss Addons nicht erst verbieten, sondern die Schnittstellen für selbige bereitstellen. Kommt dann ein Addon was ihnen zu weit geht, gibts nen Mini-Patch und das Teil funktioniert nicht mehr.

Und das ohne denen ans Bein zu pissen, die einfach nur ne Uhr haben wollen, an die die Entwickler nicht gedacht haben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shrukan (14. September 2008)

Cosmic142 schrieb:


> Was ich gerne noch hätte weil es mir schon derbe fehlt ist eine "Ziel des Ziels" anzeige. Gibts da schon ein Addon? Oder ist das schon mitgeliefert und muss aktiviert werden? hab nämlich nix gefunden
> 
> Nebenbei danke für die Liste aber bis auf die Uhr werde ich davon nix brauchen



Ziel des Ziels.. gibts Teilweise im Spiel.
Habe ich irgendwie durch ein paar klicks hinbekommen, ob es das aber ist, weiß ich nicht.


----------



## Shrukan (14. September 2008)

Draco1985 schrieb:


> Doch, das geht sogar sehr gut, weil es umgekehrt läuft: Mythic muss Addons nicht erst verbieten, sondern die Schnittstellen für selbige bereitstellen. Kommt dann ein Addon was ihnen zu weit geht, gibts nen Mini-Patch und das Teil funktioniert nicht mehr.
> 
> Und das ohne denen ans Bein zu pissen, die einfach nur ne Uhr haben wollen, an die die Entwickler nicht gedacht haben.
> 
> ...



und wenn die Entwickler wie bei Blizzard dann hoffentlich viel auf die Community hören wird man so was sehr schnell im Spiel finden seitens von Mythic / GOA


----------



## Stancer (14. September 2008)

Man sollte aber bedenken, dass WoW ein PvE Spiel ist. Ein Heiler Addon macht einen Heiler effektiver und alle profitieren davon. Niemand hat einen Nachteil.

Aber WAR ist ein RvR Spiel und damit schafft man sich einen unfairen Vorteil gegenüber den Spielern der Gegenseite !!!


----------



## Olos (14. September 2008)

Blizzard unterstützt die Addon-Entwickler sogar. Die haben teilweise so gute Addons gebastelt, dass ähnliche mit Patches oder Addons im Standard-UI enthalten sind. Warum sollte sich Mythic also soviel Arbeit mit einem UI machen ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Draco1985 (14. September 2008)

Shrukan schrieb:


> Ziel des Ziels.. gibts Teilweise im Spiel.
> Habe ich irgendwie durch ein paar klicks hinbekommen, ob es das aber ist, weiß ich nicht.



Vermutlich war das zufällig so, dass du den Gegner im offensiven und dich selbst im defensiven Ziel hattest oder so ähnlich. Dadurch sieht das so aus, als hättest du das Ziel des Ziels angezeigt bekommen. So gings mir nämlich anfangs. Mir fiele jetzt aber auch nicht ein, wofür man ein ToT brauchen könnte.


----------



## Draco1985 (14. September 2008)

Stancer schrieb:


> Man sollte aber bedenken, dass WoW ein PvE Spiel ist. Ein Heiler Addon macht einen Heiler effektiver und alle profitieren davon. Niemand hat einen Nachteil.
> 
> Aber WAR ist ein RvR Spiel und damit schafft man sich einen unfairen Vorteil gegenüber den Spielern der Gegenseite !!!



Wodurch? Dadurch dass ich ne Uhr sehe? Dadurch, dass ich im PvE-Part schneller loote? Dass ich meine Buffs anders dargestellt sehe? Eventuell dass meine Aktionsleisten kleiner oder an anderer Stelle sind?

Wenn es einer schafft aus solchen Dingen Vorteile zu ziehen, dann hat er den Sieg redlich verdient. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cosmic142 (14. September 2008)

Draco1985 schrieb:


> Vermutlich war das zufällig so, dass du den Gegner im offensiven und dich selbst im defensiven Ziel hattest oder so ähnlich. Dadurch sieht das so aus, als hättest du das Ziel des Ziels angezeigt bekommen. So gings mir nämlich anfangs. Mir fiele jetzt aber auch nicht ein, wofür man ein ToT brauchen könnte.


Ganz einfach als Heilerklasse wenn man nicht in einer Gruppe ist(public-quest) und auf maxrange stehen bleiben will dann sieht man den grünen balken kaum noch. Ausserdem kann man schneller reagieren wenn mal ein DD aggro zieht und ihm vielleicht doch noch den Hintern retten.


----------



## cynir (14. September 2008)

Stancer schrieb:


> Ich werd nicht ein Addon benutzen. Einzige was ich mir irgendwann mal draufpacke wird nen feines UI sein, sofern ich nen schönes finde.
> 
> WAR lässt sich wunderbar ohne Addons spielen. Diese ganze Addon-Abhängigkeit von WoW sollten sich die Leute echt abgewöhnen !




Oh Mann, Dein Wort in Gottes Gehörgang, allerdings fürchte ich, dass es hier genauso werden wird wie in WoW, sobald es wirklich gute Gruppen-Addons, Raid-Addons gibt wirds einfach heissen, wenn du das Addon XY nicht hast brauchst gar nicht erst mitzukommen.


----------



## Shrukan (14. September 2008)

& ich hab mir gerade noch ein paar Addons durchgelesen da sind noch sehr viele recht schwachsinnige dabei^^

Tic Tac Toe zum ingame spielen.
Hello World! wird beim Start gesagt.
vllt was sinnvoll instant Join bei Szenarien.


----------



## Stancer (14. September 2008)

Draco1985 schrieb:


> Wodurch? Dadurch dass ich ne Uhr sehe? Dadurch, dass ich im PvE-Part schneller loote? Dass ich meine Buffs anders dargestellt sehe? Eventuell dass meine Aktionsleisten kleiner oder an anderer Stelle sind?
> 
> Wenn es einer schafft aus solchen Dingen Vorteile zu ziehen, dann hat er den Sieg redlich verdient.
> 
> ...



Ich rede von automatisierungs Addons !! Sowas wie EMonitor !! 

Von UI-Verschönerungen ist doch keine Rede !!

Von mir aus könnt ihr euch eurer Interface mit 100 Toolbars zuknallen, wenn ihr dadurch besser spielen könnt bitte.

Es geht um Addons, die einem Arbeit abnehmen.

Mythic hat zum Glück angekündigt, nicht so viel zuzulassen wie in WoW. Verschönerungen und Übersichtlichkeit = Ja, Automatisierungen = Nein !!!


----------



## Herbination (14. September 2008)

Draco1985 schrieb:


> Vermutlich war das zufällig so, dass du den Gegner im offensiven und dich selbst im defensiven Ziel hattest oder so ähnlich. Dadurch sieht das so aus, als hättest du das Ziel des Ziels angezeigt bekommen. So gings mir nämlich anfangs. Mir fiele jetzt aber auch nicht ein, wofür man ein ToT brauchen könnte.



Das ToT ist für die Heiler sehr gut  z.B. beim Jünger der auf das aktuelle Ziel dmg machen kann und so seine essenz sammelt um dann trotzdem den Tank z.B. ohne abwählen wunderbar heilen kann.


----------



## Slaargh (14. September 2008)

Vergesst es. Es ist sinnlos mit Euch über dieses Thema zu diskutieren. Selbst die einleuchtensten Argumente werden einfach an den Rand geschoben. Ich werde an meinem Fair Play-Gedanken festhalten und keine Addons benutzen. Sollte es irgendwann in WAR zu einem Ungleichgewicht auf Grund von Addons kommen werde ich aufhören WAR zu spielen. Einfach nur lachhaft, das Spiel ist nichtmal offiziell auf dem Markt und schon gibt es Addons wie Sand am Meer. Naja, vergesst meine vorherigen Posts, ich ziehe mich aus dieser Unterhaltung zurück.


----------



## cynir (14. September 2008)

Stancer schrieb:


> Man sollte aber bedenken, dass WoW ein PvE Spiel ist. Ein Heiler Addon macht einen Heiler effektiver und alle profitieren davon. Niemand hat einen Nachteil.
> 
> Aber WAR ist ein RvR Spiel und damit schafft man sich einen unfairen Vorteil gegenüber den Spielern der Gegenseite !!!



Ist schon richtig, nur die Messe ist bereits gelesen, die Pizza gegessen, das Ding gelaufen etc.

Mythic hat sich entschieden in War ein Addon-System einzubauen und damit wars das. Grund ist natürlich dass WoW so eines hat, und ein guter Teil des kommerziellen Erfolges von WoW darauf beruht.

Und mach Dir mal keine Sorgen, das was derzeit am Markt ist, ist nichts gegen das was es in 6 Monaten geben wird, also spar Dir ruhig ein wenig Atem um Dich aufzuregen wenns wirklich Sinn macht. :-)


----------



## Evíga (14. September 2008)

Stancer schrieb:


> Es geht um Addons, die einem Arbeit abnehmen.
> 
> Mythic hat zum Glück angekündigt, nicht so viel zuzulassen wie in WoW. Verschönerungen und Übersichtlichkeit = Ja, Automatisierungen = Nein !!!



Das kam in deinem Post aber nicht wirklich rüber, du hast generell erstmal alle Addons verteufelt. Es gibt Leute, die finden das StandartUI klasse. Ich finde es OK, aber möchte es der Übersicht halber ausbauen. Generell alle Addons verbieten kann ich mit Leben. In GuildWars und HdRO spiele ich auch komplett ohne. Aber mit Addons kann man sich sein Spiel genau so machen, wie man es will. Ist ein bisschen wie mit eigenem Zimmer und Hotelzimmer. ;D

Und Slaargh, du reagierst doch ganz ähnlich auf dein rotes Tuch "Addon" und schiebst alle positiven Aspekte beiseite. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Predator8000 (14. September 2008)

Also die AddOn-abhängigkeit gibts zwar in WAR nicht wirklich wie in anderen MMORPGs,
aber wenn man sein UI doch noch bisschen anders will oder man was besonderes haben
will wie die Unitframes zb ist das ein netter Guide.

Cool - thx

Ist halt alles wieder Geschmackssache, aber so kann man sein UI noch individueller gestalten.


----------



## Shrukan (14. September 2008)

Slaargh schrieb:


> Vergesst es. Es ist sinnlos mit Euch über dieses Thema zu diskutieren. Selbst die einleuchtensten Argumente werden einfach an den Rand geschoben. Ich werde an meinem Fair Play-Gedanken festhalten und keine Addons benutzen. Sollte es irgendwann in WAR zu einem Ungleichgewicht auf Grund von Addons kommen werde ich aufhören WAR zu spielen. Einfach nur lachhaft, das Spiel ist nichtmal offiziell auf dem Markt und schon gibt es Addons wie Sand am Meer. Naja, vergesst meine vorherigen Posts, ich ziehe mich aus dieser Unterhaltung zurück.



Sand am Meer?
Geh mal auf die Seite bevor du so etwas erzählst.
Das sind vielleicht 10 bis 15 ernsthafte Addons.

Und! Was ist daran unfair ein Addon zu benutzen, dass eine Uhr anzeigt... was nicht in die Mechanik bei Kämpfen eingreift oder die Arbeit stark abnimmt.
Ich überlege gerade auch ob ich dieses Heiler-Addon nicht aus der Liste nehme 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber das ist schwachsinnig was du da erzählst sorry.
Ungleichgewicht kommt nur, wenn ein Addon einem wirklich was abnimmt und er selbst nichts machen muss.


----------



## Emokeksii (14. September 2008)

Och nö jetzt fängt das schon an mit dem scheiß addons besonders das Emonitor ist ..... wenn die gegen solche addons nichts machen wird mir die lust auf warhammer ganz schnell vergehen... warum nicht gleich nen bot der für einen spielt..


----------



## Shrukan (14. September 2008)

Evíga schrieb:


> Das kam in deinem Post aber nicht wirklich rüber, du hast generell erstmal alle Addons verteufelt. Es gibt Leute, die finden das StandartUI klasse. Ich finde es OK, aber möchte es der Übersicht halber ausbauen. Generell alle Addons verbieten kann ich mit Leben. In GuildWars und HdRO spiele ich auch komplett ohne. Aber mit Addons kann man sich sein Spiel genau so machen, wie man es will. Ist ein bisschen wie mit eigenem Zimmer und Hotelzimmer. ;D
> 
> Und Slaargh, du reagierst doch ganz ähnlich auf dein rotes Tuch "Addon" und schiebst alle positiven Aspekte beiseite.
> 
> ...



ganz ehrlich?
ich hab bis jetzt ohne Addons in War gespielt, aber!
Ich finde zB die Uhr klasse. Direkt beim Einloggen und bestaunen der UI fehlte mir die Uhr.

Musste ich Fernseher anmachen und Uhr anstellen oder Wecker nehmen, weil ich zwischen den Freistunden spiele & dann auch pünktlich wieder los will.

Automatisches Looten, mir ging das aufn Nerv immer Alles Nehmen zu drücken. Find ich auch super.

Buffbars: Sind im Original total klein, und ich find schwer lesbar.

UI wird verbessert. Da wird kein Vorteil erarbeitet. Wie auch?


----------



## Lari (14. September 2008)

Emokeksii schrieb:


> warum nicht gleich nen bot der für einen spielt..


Gibts fast schon. In den Optionen Auto-Anmeldung für Szenarien in RvR-Gebieten an machen. Dann Szenario-Autojoin Addon installieren. Sich eine ruhige Ecke im RvR Gebiet suchen, und immer schön afk in den Szenarien XP leechen.

Aber glaubt mir: Jeder der zwei Minuten nach Beginn des Szenarios immer noch am Startpunkt ist, kriegt en GM-Ticket. Wenn man nicht öffentlich auf solche Exploits hinweist, wird dagegegn leider nichts gemacht :-/


----------



## Evíga (14. September 2008)

Ich finde diese Emonitor ein bisschen albern.. Ich hasse Addons, die mir ein Ziel vorschreiben, allein deswegen würde ich's nicht nutzen. Manchmal ist es eben sinnvoller einen sterben zu lassen. Oder was, wenn der schon geheilt wird, ich muss ihn auch heilen - mein Addons schreibts ja vor - und währenddessen stirbt mir ein anderer weg; um die Ironie komplett zu machen - ich sterbe selbst.. Beruhigt euch doch einfach damit, dass die Leute, die das Addon nutzen unterm Stirch wahrscheinlich viel schlechter heilen als von Hand. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shrukan (14. September 2008)

Emokeksii schrieb:


> Och nö jetzt fängt das schon an mit dem scheiß addons besonders das Emonitor ist ..... wenn die gegen solche addons nichts machen wird mir die lust auf warhammer ganz schnell vergehen... warum nicht gleich nen bot der für einen spielt..



nabend Cindy ^^

ja das Addon streich ich jetzt aus der Liste dann ist hier Ruhe, endlich, hoffe ich!


----------



## Evíga (14. September 2008)

Shrukan schrieb:


> ganz ehrlich?
> ich hab bis jetzt ohne Addons in War gespielt, aber!
> Ich finde zB die Uhr klasse. Direkt beim Einloggen und bestaunen der UI fehlte mir die Uhr.
> 
> ...



Mit zwei Monitoren spielen und die Taskleiste auf dem freien Bildschirm haben ftw... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Draco1985 (14. September 2008)

Stancer schrieb:


> Ich rede von automatisierungs Addons !! Sowas wie EMonitor !!
> 
> Von UI-Verschönerungen ist doch keine Rede !!
> 
> ...



Und jetzt zeig mir bitte mal auf, wo Shrukan oder ich etwas anderes gesagt haben. Richtig, nirgends. Bitte nicht beim Lesen des Wortes "Addon" reflexartig zu zetern anfangen, sondern alles lesen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Vielleicht sehe ich das etwas lockerer, weil ich mich etwas auskenne. Ich WEISS, welche Möglichkeiten Mythic hat um unliebsamen (sprich potenziell unfairen) Addons beizukommen. Die werden sich ein paar Monate halten wenns hochkommt, danach ist Sense.

EDIT:



Evíga schrieb:


> Mit zwei Monitoren spielen und die Taskleiste auf dem freien Bildschirm haben ftw...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Geld haben ftw! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arcandaa (14. September 2008)

Stancer schrieb:


> Ich werd nicht ein Addon benutzen. Einzige was ich mir irgendwann mal draufpacke wird nen feines UI sein, sofern ich nen schönes finde.
> 
> WAR lässt sich wunderbar ohne Addons spielen. Diese ganze Addon-Abhängigkeit von WoW sollten sich die Leute echt abgewöhnen !
> 
> ...




Immer dieses Addon rumgemeckere... "ist doch was für noobs" " zu dumm zum spielen" wenn du keine willst dann pack dir halt keine drauf mensch. 90% der addons sind fürs aussehen und wenn jemand ein Threatmeter haben will dann lass ihn.


----------



## Evíga (14. September 2008)

Draco1985 schrieb:


> Geld haben ftw!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ausrangierte Monitoren vom Arbeitsplatz eines Elternteils schnorren ftw.. ;D


----------



## Predator8000 (14. September 2008)

Ok gegen manche AddOns muss man echt was unternehmen, aber das meiste dient
rein zur individuellen Konfiguration oder dem Design.

Wenn man AddOns komplett verbietet müsste man auch Tastaturen zb Logitech G15
oder Saitek Cyborg Keyboard u.s.w. verbieten, das geht auch nicht, nicht jeder will
mit einer 5 € - Cherry-tastatur spielen. -_-

Das gleiche mit Mäuse hier kann man auch Makros für Tasten schreiben und es gibt
Mäuse mit sehr vielen Funktionen oder Tasten.

Aber glaubt mir, mit SKILL sind auch Leute die alles dieser Hilfsmittel zu besiegen!


----------



## cynir (14. September 2008)

LoD_Lari schrieb:


> Gibts fast schon. In den Optionen Auto-Anmeldung für Szenarien in RvR-Gebieten an machen. Dann Szenario-Autojoin Addon installieren. Sich eine ruhige Ecke im RvR Gebiet suchen, und immer schön afk in den Szenarien XP leechen.
> 
> Aber glaubt mir: Jeder der zwei Minuten nach Beginn des Szenarios immer noch am Startpunkt ist, kriegt en GM-Ticket. Wenn man nicht öffentlich auf solche Exploits hinweist, wird dagegegn leider nichts gemacht :-/



In WoW werden diese Tickets seit Jahren verteilt und ebenso seit Jahren von den GMs ignoriert, hoffen wir mal, das GOA hier härter durchgreift als Blizzard, glauben werde ichs aber erst wenn ichs seh.


----------



## Draco1985 (14. September 2008)

Evíga schrieb:


> Ausrangierte Monitoren vom Arbeitsplatz eines Elternteils schnorren ftw.. ;D



Hast du's gut, ich kann auf diese Weise keine TFTs abstauben... Und für CRTs reicht der Platz auf dem Schreibtisch nicht wirklich. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Emokeksii (14. September 2008)

Shrukan schrieb:


> nabend Cindy ^^
> 
> ja das Addon streich ich jetzt aus der Liste dann ist hier Ruhe, endlich, hoffe ich!



Ja bitte

Ich hab ja nichts gegen lustige oder nütliche addons aber ich hab eben was gegen addons die ins spiel aktiv eingreifen und das tut es garantiert ^^.


----------



## Predator8000 (14. September 2008)

Evíga schrieb:


> Mit zwei Monitoren spielen und die Taskleiste auf dem freien Bildschirm haben ftw...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich spiel derzeit auf einem Samsung Full HD - tv, und hab daneben noch nen Monitor,
den ich aber eigentlich nicht wiklich nicht oft benutze. (Nette Spielerei -ok) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber du hast mich auf eine Idee gebracht -> ein zweiter Hd-tv dazu wäre nice!

lol - nein das wäre dann denke ich zu P0rn0, und etwas zu teuer, nen 1000&#8364; tv müsste es dann schon noch mind. sein! xD


----------



## Shrukan (14. September 2008)

So ab sofort steht im ersten Post ein Hinweis zu solchen Addons die Arbeit abnehmen und es werden solche Addons auch nicht mehr von mir in die Liste aufgenommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shrukan (14. September 2008)

Evíga schrieb:


> Ausrangierte Monitoren vom Arbeitsplatz eines Elternteils schnorren ftw.. ;D



oder man nehme den Rechner seiner Schwester ^^


----------



## Evíga (14. September 2008)

Draco1985 schrieb:


> Hast du's gut, ich kann auf diese Weise keine TFTs abstauben... Und für CRTs reicht der Platz auf dem Schreibtisch nicht wirklich.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Nix TFT, war ne CRT-Schrottmühle, aber mittlerweile hab ich meinen neuen-alten TFT von meinem Ex-Toxerpc an meinen Laptop angeschlossen -> Voilà zwei Monitore. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## cynir (14. September 2008)

Shrukan schrieb:


> So ab sofort steht im ersten Post ein Hinweis zu solchen Addons die Arbeit abnehmen und es werden solche Addons auch nicht mehr von mir in die Liste aufgenommen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Zum Glück. Nachdem Du sie jetzt nicht mehr aufnimmst, in dem Forum das mindestens 120% aller Spieler weltweit betreut, werden diese Addons in der Unbekanntheit verkümmern und ihre Autoren ob der Erfolglosigkeit die ihnen beschieden ist, noch vor Weihnachten Selbstmord begehen. Geschieht ihnen ganz recht den pösen Purschen.


----------



## Daniel Hellheart (14. September 2008)

Früher oder später werd ich sicherlich ein bisschen an meinem UI werkeln. Aber nicht so krass wie in WoW. WAR bietet ja von sich aus schon ganz gute Optionen sich sein UI einzurichten. Finde bspw die Unitframes recht hässlich und die Buffs / Debuffs würd ich auch gern anders platzieren.


----------



## Evíga (14. September 2008)

cynir schrieb:


> Zum Glück. Nachdem Du sie jetzt nicht mehr aufnimmst, in dem Forum das mindestens 120% aller Spieler weltweit betreut, werden diese Addons in der Unbekanntheit verkümmern und ihre Autoren ob der Erfolglosigkeit die ihnen beschieden ist, noch vor Weihnachten Selbstmord begehen. Geschieht ihnen ganz recht den pösen Purschen.



Aber sich hier in diesem Thread, der ja 120% etc. pp..., auskotzen führt weiter? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Disasterio (14. September 2008)

Ich find man sollte sie Addons ganzrausnehmen und Ea Mythic sollte sowas wie die Uhr und
 Autolot selbst einbauchen.
Keine Addons wie bei Lotro wären der beste weg höchstens Ui verschönerungen.
Z.b. Aggroanzeigen oder so sind Müll sie helfen aktiv dabei mehr schaden zu machen, es 
ist doch viel besser wenn man selbst einschätzen kann wieviel aggro man hat.
( Das mit dem Aggro-Addon ist jetzt blos son Bespiel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Dragonsóul (14. September 2008)

Auto Loot ist für mich im moment das beste.
Es ist schon nervig, immer "alles nehmen" zu klicken.
Habs aber leider selber noch nicht testen können.
Und meine Meinung zu Addons; Das ist jedem selber überlassen was er damit macht oder welche 
er benutzt, solange ihnen daraus keine Vorteile entstehen ist es total Latte.


----------



## Shrukan (14. September 2008)

cynir schrieb:


> Zum Glück. Nachdem Du sie jetzt nicht mehr aufnimmst, in dem Forum das mindestens 120% aller Spieler weltweit betreut, werden diese Addons in der Unbekanntheit verkümmern und ihre Autoren ob der Erfolglosigkeit die ihnen beschieden ist, noch vor Weihnachten Selbstmord begehen. Geschieht ihnen ganz recht den pösen Purschen.



Sarkasmus? Ironie?

Ich für meinen Teil will solche Addons nicht verbreiten, oder dabei helfen sie zu verbreiten.
Das ist das was ich erreichen will und nicht, dass es keine Spieler auf der Welt laden.

Letzten Endes ist es die Meinung der User ob sie sich auf so was einlassen wollen.


----------



## Shrukan (14. September 2008)

Disasterio schrieb:


> Ich find man sollte sie Addons ganzrausnehmen und Ea Mythic sollte sowas wie die Uhr und
> Autolot selbst einbauchen.
> Keine Addons wie bei Lotro wären der beste weg höchstens Ui verschönerungen.
> Z.b. Aggroanzeigen oder so sind Müll sie helfen aktiv dabei mehr schaden zu machen, es
> ...



Naja so wie hier alle rumgeflamed haben mit der Open-Beta und deren Problemen die GOA hatte glaube ich kaum, dass die extra ein Team bilden, was gewisse komfortable Dinge fürs Spiel entwickelt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich find das so ok, wenn sie es so wie in WoW anstellen und eine gewisse Schiene einbauen, wird es da keine Probleme geben.


----------



## blitzfrag (14. September 2008)

Endlos-Diskussion... die Entwickler der Add-Ons wird das nicht jucken was wer dazu sagt und ändern kann man nichts dran, muss man abwarten wohin sich das entwickelt!
Dennoch überlege ich soweit, das ich sage das bei WAR das automatische auswählen der Mitglieder mit wenigster HP betsimmt nicht immer ein Vorteil ist. Gerade im PVP

Wenn ich mir vorstelle ein LVL 40 Auserkorener versucht im PVP die Stellung im Gemetzel zu halten und der Heiler aber einen LVL 32 Klasse-X heilt weil der gerade unter der Lebensanzeige des Tanks fällt.
Oder man nimmt die Situation, 2 Nahkämpfer oder auch Fernkämpfer visieren einen anderen Heiler der Gruppe an und der Heiler mit Addon heilt schön weiter irgend jemand anderes der eine viel kleine Rolle in dem Gesamtpaket spielt anstatt der zweite Heiler, dann dauerts sicher nciht lange bis beide Heiler down sind.

Also ich seh da kein Problem drin, wenn das Leute benutzen sollten. Für mich unintressant da ich einen Dmg Dealer spielen werde. Aber das Geschick eines Spielers ersetzt auch kein Heiler AddOn.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shrukan (14. September 2008)

blitzfrag schrieb:


> Endlos-Diskussion... die Entwickler der Add-Ons wird das nicht jucken was wer dazu sagt und ändern kann man nichts dran, muss man abwarten wohin sich das entwickelt!
> Dennoch überlege ich soweit, das ich sage das bei WAR das automatische auswählen der Mitglieder mit wenigster HP betsimmt nicht immer ein Vorteil ist. Gerade im PVP
> 
> Wenn ich mir vorstelle ein LVL 40 Auserkorener versucht im PVP die Stellung im Gemetzel zu halten und der Heiler aber einen LVL 32 Klasse-X heilt weil der gerade unter der Lebensanzeige des Tanks fällt.
> ...



Da hast du was falsch verstanden es zeigt dir an wer am wenigsten hp hat, so weit ich das noch von wow kenne.
du klickst die person an und du heilst sie hoch, fertig.


----------



## Herbination (14. September 2008)

Was wollt ihr mit nem autoloot?

Das is doch schon im Spiel.  drückt shift+rechtsklick  und weiter gehts!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Oder is shift auch zu viel des guten?


----------



## cynir (14. September 2008)

Evíga schrieb:


> Aber sich hier in diesem Thread, der ja 120% etc. pp..., auskotzen führt weiter?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Jeder der ernsthaft glaubt ein Post in einem Forum kann ein Spiel verändern glaubt auch noch an den Weihnachtsmann.

Aber ernsthaft zu glauben ein Addon wird nicht genutzt werden, nur weil man es in einer Addon-Liste in einem Forum nicht mehr erwähnt, ist in etwa wie daran zu glauben, wenn man eine Aktionsgemeinschaft für die voreheliche Enthaltsamkeit mit 5 Mitgliedern gründet wird auf der ganzen Welt kein Teenie mehr Sex haben.

Ist ne ganz simple Sache, alles aber auch wirklich ALLES was ein Addon machen kann, ist von Mythic genehmigt. Immerhin ist es ihre Schnittstelle über die Addons programmiert werden, und wenn es Addons gibt die einen Heiler/DD/Tank effektiver machen, sind diese Addons legal und werden genutzt werden. 

Und zwar völlig unabhängig davon was irgendwer davon hält.


----------



## Evíga (14. September 2008)

Shrukan schrieb:


> Da hast du was falsch verstanden es zeigt dir an wer am wenigsten hp hat, so weit ich das noch von wow kenne.
> du klickst die person an und du heilst sie hoch, fertig.



Dasselbe tut doch das Schlachtzugsfenster auch. >_>
"Ja... Lesen muss man können, das ist das Hauptproblem." - _Volker Pispers_


----------



## Lari (14. September 2008)

Das Addon eMonitor ist garnicht so schlimm. Es unterscheidet nicht zwischen Tank und Stoffi, ihm ist die Range egal...
Also da wähl ich lieber selbst aus.


----------



## blitzfrag (14. September 2008)

Shrukan schrieb:


> Da hast du was falsch verstanden es zeigt dir an wer am wenigsten hp hat, so weit ich das noch von wow kenne.
> du klickst die person an und du heilst sie hoch, fertig.



This mod is a "Emergency Monitor". It will keep the person with the lowest hitpoints in your party as your friendly target. 

Also denke nicht das ich da was falsch verstanden habe. Da bedeutet für mich. Das dieses Addon das freundliche Ziel meiner Party mit den wenigsten Lebenspunkten als freundliches Ziel anvisiert.



Genau Lari das mit der Range hatte ich auch noch im Kopf, aber beim posten vergessen *g*


----------



## Draco1985 (14. September 2008)

Herbination schrieb:


> Was wollt ihr mit nem autoloot?
> 
> Das is doch schon im Spiel.  drückt shift+rechtsklick  und weiter gehts!
> 
> ...



Ich kann nur für mich selbst sprechen, aber schon bei WoW ist mir aufgefallen dass die Situation dass ich nur einzelne Gegenstände looten wollte nur sehr, sehr selten vorkam (eigentlich nur wenn mein Inventar fast voll war). Insofern wäre die Konstellation "Autoloot wenn ich NICHT [Shift] halte" wesentlich güstiger.



cynir schrieb:


> Ist ne ganz simple Sache, alles aber auch wirklich ALLES was ein Addon machen kann, ist von Mythic genehmigt. Immerhin ist es ihre Schnittstelle über die Addons programmiert werden, und wenn es Addons gibt die einen Heiler/DD/Tank effektiver machen, sind diese Addons legal und werden genutzt werden.
> 
> Und zwar völlig unabhängig davon was irgendwer davon hält.



Die Frage ist nur wie lange. Blizz hat AFAIK Decursive in seinem ursprünglichen Funktionsumfang auch unmöglich gemacht durch Veränderungen der Schnittstellen.


----------



## Evíga (14. September 2008)

blitzfrag schrieb:


> This mod is a "Emergency Monitor". It will keep the person with the lowest hitpoints in your party as your friendly target.
> 
> Also denke nicht das ich da was falsch verstanden habe. Da bedeutet für mich. Das dieses Addon das freundliche Ziel meiner Party mit den wenigsten Lebenspunkten als freundliches Ziel anvisiert.



Wie ich schon kommentiert hab, bringt dieses Addon in der Form genau nichts, außer, dass es dir dein freundliches Target blockiert. Hoffentlich benutzen das ganz viele Heiler auf der Gegenseite. *hust*


----------



## blitzfrag (14. September 2008)

Evíga schrieb:


> Wie ich schon kommentiert hab, bringt dieses Addon in der Form genau nichts, außer, dass es dir dein freundliches Target blockiert. Hoffentlich benutzen das ganz viele Heiler auf der Gegenseite. *hust*



Ja, sehe ich ja genauso, hatte es nur nochmal zitiert und kommentiert da mir ja gesagt wurde ich hätte es falsch verstanden und allgmein nur der mit der tiefsten HP angezeigt wird ohne anzuvisieren. Das habe ich da nur nochmal richtig stellen wollen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Evíga (14. September 2008)

Ich trinke hiermit einen Met auf sinnlose Crapaddons. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Draco1985 (14. September 2008)

Evíga schrieb:


> Ich trinke hiermit einen Met auf sinnlose Crapaddons.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Oh, da bin ich immer dabei! *Humpen heb und zuprost* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber sehen wir's mal so, irgendwie müssen die späteren Autoren der WIRKLICH nützlichen Programme ja ihre Kenntnisse aufbauen. Learning by doing halt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Predator8000 (14. September 2008)

cynir schrieb:


> Zum Glück. Nachdem Du sie jetzt nicht mehr aufnimmst, in dem Forum das mindestens 120% aller Spieler weltweit betreut, werden diese Addons in der Unbekanntheit verkümmern und ihre Autoren ob der Erfolglosigkeit die ihnen beschieden ist, noch vor Weihnachten Selbstmord begehen. Geschieht ihnen ganz recht den pösen Purschen.



War das "ernst" gemeint, "lustig", *ironisch*?
lol - eher letzteres, aber manche könnten glauben du meinst es ernst. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


8ung! 8ung!



cynir schrieb:


> Jeder der ernsthaft glaubt ein Post in einem Forum kann ein Spiel verändern glaubt auch noch an den Weihnachtsmann.
> 
> Aber ernsthaft zu glauben ein Addon wird nicht genutzt werden, nur weil man es in einer Addon-Liste in einem Forum nicht mehr erwähnt, ist in etwa wie daran zu glauben, wenn man eine Aktionsgemeinschaft für die voreheliche Enthaltsamkeit mit 5 Mitgliedern gründet wird auf der ganzen Welt kein Teenie mehr Sex haben.
> 
> ...



Der erste Teil (bis..Sex haben.) war richtig, aber auch richtig witzig. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der zweite Teil (ab..Ist ne ganz simple...) ist nicht ganz richtig, denn
Mythic hat dazu mal gesagt das sie eher weniger AddOns zulassen
möchten, und deswegen haben sie auch in ihrem eigenen UI schon
mehrere Sachen eingebaut als einige andere MMORPG-entwickler.

Im Endeffekt wird mans aber erst nach Release sehen ob nun alle
erlaubt sind oder doch nicht, und ich will nochmal darauf hinweisen
das man diese "Erleichterungen" auch mit Tastaturen, Mäusen und
anderen Eingabegeräten hat. Man kann alles frei konfigurieren, Binds,
Makros, beinahe alles ist möglich.

In AoC könnte man sich zb die ganzen "schwereren" Moves wozu man
mehr als 5 tasten brauchen würde auf eine einzige binden, die alles
selber macht, ist auch ein wenig unfair eigentlich, aber heute ist eben,
manchmal auch leider alles möglich. ^^

Skill vs Technik sozusagen :]
Das Blöde is nur das der Skiller viel mehr Arbeit hat als der, der diverse
Technik-addons und Eingabegeräte nutzt.


----------



## Ebon (14. September 2008)

Evíga schrieb:


> Ich trinke hiermit einen Met auf sinnlose Crapaddons.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Hab bei mir nur Wein gefunden ...

Hmm, schon wieder Addons, ne danke. Ich hoffe das wird nicht so weit getrieben, dass Nutzern ermöglicht wird Vorteilhafte Daten zu erhalten ... das würde dann das ganze RvR/ PvP Verhältnis stören und das Spiel somit in Schutt und Asche legen.


----------



## Predator8000 (14. September 2008)

blitzfrag schrieb:


> This mod is a "Emergency Monitor". It will keep the person with the lowest hitpoints in your party as your friendly target.
> 
> Also denke nicht das ich da was falsch verstanden habe. Da bedeutet für mich. Das dieses Addon das freundliche Ziel meiner Party mit den wenigsten Lebenspunkten als freundliches Ziel anvisiert.



Nein, du hast was falsch verstanden keep heisst behalten / halten und nicht anvisieren.
Es behält das Ziel einfach.

btw: Auch wenn es immer das loweste Ziel auswählen würde, ich würds nicht benutzen.
Ich hab auf UMSCHALT + E Nächstes feundliches Ziel belegt und auf UMSCHALT + Q Letztes
freundliches ziel belegt. Das heisst ich drück mich da durch meine Freunde und der was
low is, das erkennt man innerhalb einer Hundertstel Sekunde und dann wird er geheilt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## cynir (14. September 2008)

Predator8000 schrieb:


> Der erste Teil (bis..Sex haben.) war richtig, aber auch richtig witzig.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Sorry, habe micht dabei darauf bezogen, dass Addons in einer Script-Sprache geschrieben werden müssen um mit der Addon-Engine überhaupt kompatibel zu sein und innerhalb von War laufen zu können. Nun kann Mythic allerdings völlig frei entscheiden welche Befehle sie innerhalb dieser Sprache zulassen und welche eben nicht. Wie auch in WoW geschehen übrigens. Da waren gewisse Befehle freigegeben deren Bedeutsamkeit und vor allem Mächtigkeit Blizzard einfach unterschätzte, als sie das ganze Ausmass dann erkannten wurden die einfach gesperrt und alle Automaten-Addons funktionierten von einem Tag auf den anderen nicht mehr. Diese Möglichkeit hat Mythic genauso.

Beispielsweise ist es in WoW heute nach wie vor möglich in einem Riesenraid den Charakter hervorgehoben anzuzeigen der als nächster draufgehen wird, indem man den Durchschnittsschaden den jeder Char nimmt errechnet, die Gesundheit in die Gleichung einbezieht und den Gesundheitsbalken desjenigen der nach dieser Rechnung zuerst bei 0 ankommt fett in der Mitte des Bildschirms darstellt. Draufklicken muss der Heiler aber selbst, das können Addons nicht mehr, weil die dafür nötigen Befehle Blizzard vorbehalten sind und von Addons nicht mehr ausgeführt werden können.

Das war es was ich meinte mit alles was ein Addon kann ist von Mythic genehmigt. Wenn die richtigen Befehle gesperrt sind wird es von Anfang an keine Addons geben die irgendwas automatisch machen, wenn nicht werden diese Addons wie in WoW spriessen und früher oder später wird auch hier gesperrt werden. Nur solange man es funktionierend programmieren kann ist es legal und wird auch genutzt werden.


----------



## blitzfrag (14. September 2008)

Predator8000 schrieb:


> Nein, du hast was falsch verstanden keep heisst behalten / halten und nicht anvisieren.
> Es behält das Ziel einfach.
> 
> btw: Auch wenn es immer das loweste Ziel auswählen würde, ich würds nicht benutzen.
> ...



Ja es behält es im sekundären Visier. Sprich dort kann ich niemanden anderen dann anvisieren. Laut Mythic ist das sekundäre Ziel dafür gedacht, zb. Schaden machen zu können und bei Notwendigkeit das freundlich anvisierte Ziel nebenher zu heilen. Wenn dieser Slot durch ein AddOn eben belegt ist, ensteht das wie oben beschrieben.
Denke man hat ein wneig an einander vorbei geredet. Was du sagst ist richtig, es ist nicht das primäre Ziel, aber dennoch nimmt es den Platz des sekundären (freundlichen) Ziels weg.


----------



## Yaralin (14. September 2008)

Ich klink mich auch einfach mal ein.... so mit einer "ich will"-Liste für die geliebten / gehassten (?!?) Addon's:

Neue Buffbars (die kelinen Dinger sind viel zu klein...)
Chat-Konfiguration
Unitframes (mit 3D-Bildern oder so...)
ein Viewport (denn der Chat uns so bedeckt bei mit zuviel vom eigentlichen Spiel)
Neue Aktionsleisten
verschiebbare Fenster (Extrem wichtig!)
Autoloot (immer klicken s**)
eine Autobar (wo die aktuellen Tränke und Buff-food (wenn es sowas gibt) erscheinen)

das ist so das, was mir auch dir schnelle einfällt... 

und nun, steinigt mich.. ich will das Spiel so einrichten wie ich es will 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



greetz


----------



## Wahnsinn (14. September 2008)

Ein Musthave Add-On für Leute die einen Greenskin spielen werden:
http://war.curseforge.com/projects/orcnzr/


^^


----------



## Predator8000 (14. September 2008)

cynir schrieb:


> Sorry, habe micht dabei darauf bezogen, dass Addons in einer Script-Sprache geschrieben werden müssen um mit der Addon-Engine überhaupt kompatibel zu sein und innerhalb von War laufen zu können. Nun kann Mythic allerdings völlig frei entscheiden welche Befehle sie innerhalb dieser Sprache zulassen und welche eben nicht. Wie auch in WoW geschehen übrigens. Da waren gewisse Befehle freigegeben deren Bedeutsamkeit und vor allem Mächtigkeit Blizzard einfach unterschätzte, als sie das ganze Ausmass dann erkannten wurden die einfach gesperrt und alle Automaten-Addons funktionierten von einem Tag auf den anderen nicht mehr. Diese Möglichkeit hat Mythic genauso.
> 
> Beispielsweise ist es in WoW heute nach wie vor möglich in einem Riesenraid den Charakter hervorgehoben anzuzeigen der als nächster draufgehen wird, indem man den Durchschnittsschaden den jeder Char nimmt errechnet, die Gesundheit in die Gleichung einbezieht und den Gesundheitsbalken desjenigen der nach dieser Rechnung zuerst bei 0 ankommt fett in der Mitte des Bildschirms darstellt. Draufklicken muss der Heiler aber selbst, das können Addons nicht mehr, weil die dafür nötigen Befehle Blizzard vorbehalten sind und von Addons nicht mehr ausgeführt werden können.
> 
> Das war es was ich meinte mit alles was ein Addon kann ist von Mythic genehmigt. Wenn die richtigen Befehle gesperrt sind wird es von Anfang an keine Addons geben die irgendwas automatisch machen, wenn nicht werden diese Addons wie in WoW spriessen und früher oder später wird auch hier gesperrt werden. Nur solange man es funktionierend programmieren kann ist es legal und wird auch genutzt werden.



kk verstehe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wie gesagt habe ich vor kurzen gelesen, das sie einiges an Addons unterbinden wollen,
da jeder die gleiche Chance haben soll, Design-mässig wirds denen eher wurst sein, aber mal
sehen bin gespannt wie sie es angehen.



blitzfrag schrieb:


> Ja es behält es im sekundären Visier. Sprich dort kann ich niemanden anderen dann anvisieren. Laut Mythic ist das sekundäre Ziel dafür gedacht, zb. Schaden machen zu können und bei Notwendigkeit das freundlich anvisierte Ziel nebenher zu heilen. Wenn dieser Slot durch ein AddOn eben belegt ist, ensteht das wie oben beschrieben.
> Denke man hat ein wneig an einander vorbei geredet. Was du sagst ist richtig, es ist nicht das primäre Ziel, aber dennoch nimmt es den Platz des sekundären (freundlichen) Ziels weg.



Jo stimmt schon, habe auch einen Zeloten angestestet und da hab ich auch das sekundäre Ziel geheilt und
das Primäre hat halt Schaden bekommen.




Wahnsinn schrieb:


> Ein Musthave Add-On für Leute die einen Greenskin spielen werden:
> http://war.curseforge.com/projects/orcnzr/
> 
> 
> ^^



hehe, ist sicher witzig, RP ftw!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shrukan (14. September 2008)

/update

nochmal eine Kleinigkeit geändert.
Mittwoch werde ich nochmal nach neuen Addons Ausschau halten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deleo (14. September 2008)

naja eigentlich braucht man kaum noch etwas.


----------



## DeFu (14. September 2008)

Slaargh schrieb:


> Fair Play (oder „Fairplay“) ist ein Begriff, der ein bestimmtes sportliches Verhalten kennzeichnet, das über die bloße Einhaltung von Regeln hinausgeht. Es beschreibt eine Haltung des Sportlers: die Achtung und der Respekt vor dem sportlichen Gegner und die Wahrung seiner physischen und psychischen Unversehrtheit. Der sportliche Gegner wird als Partner gesehen oder zumindest als Gegner, dessen Würde es zu achten gilt, selbst im härtesten Kampf.
> 
> Fairplay (Fairness) gebietet also:
> 
> ...






/sign

So lang AddOns nur die UI verändern find ich es völlig in Ordnung.
Sobald sie aber in die Spielmechanik etc. eingreifen find ich es sollte verboten werden.
Es kann doch nicht sein das man nicht mehr an seinem Skill gemessen wird sondern nur an den AddOns die man besitzt -.-


----------



## Dadeldi (14. September 2008)

Naja das mit den Addons ist so ne Sache, ich bin dagegen das man Addons benutzen darf die einem vorteile gegnüber den anderen verschaffen. Ich persönlich fand hingegen die Addons toll die mir alles schön statistsich angezeigt haben (Leben, Kratf, Int, weisheit, Agi, Gold, XP, Zeit , Rüstungswert ect. ect.) Bin halt ein kleines Statistikfreak und ergöze mich an zahlen und Werten. Solche Addons bringen einem auch nicht wirklich einen Vorteil ausser das man die Werte seines eigenen Chars auf einen Blick hat.


----------



## Corina (14. September 2008)

Deleo schrieb:


> naja eigentlich braucht man kaum noch etwas.



uhrzeit, anderes UI, einer der den chat ordentlicher macht, autoloot  sind schonmal mal 4 sachen die einem das leben in war deutlich erleichtern ohne jetzt einen vorteil im rvr zu haben


----------



## WAR_FAN (14. September 2008)

ich find des klasse dass du die addons hier reingepackt hast 
*thumbs up*


----------



## airace (14. September 2008)

also generell finde ich addons nicht schlimm aber wenn sie in die spiel mechanik eingreifen gehören sie meiner meinung nach verboten...


----------



## Junkman (14. September 2008)

Slaargh schrieb:


> Fair Play (oder &#8222;Fairplay&#8220 ist ein Begriff, der ein bestimmtes sportliches Verhalten kennzeichnet, das über die bloße Einhaltung von Regeln hinausgeht. Es beschreibt eine Haltung des Sportlers: die Achtung und der Respekt vor dem sportlichen Gegner und die Wahrung seiner physischen und psychischen Unversehrtheit. Der sportliche Gegner wird als Partner gesehen oder zumindest als Gegner, dessen Würde es zu achten gilt, selbst im härtesten Kampf.
> 
> Fairplay (Fairness) gebietet also:
> 
> ...



Ganz ehrlich...
Ich finde man kann viele Add Ons aus WoW auch nicht in WAR gebrauchen... In WoW braucht man, wenn du erfolgreich raidest, AddOns, die meisten Gilden haben PflichtaddOns, ohne die man nicht aufgenommen wird...

Der Content in WoW wäre für viele erfolgreiche Raidleute ohne AddOns nicht vorstellbar, behaupte ich mal ganz frei...

Selbst ich, der nur auf ZA etc. Ebene rumgegurkt ist. kam ohne einige AddOns nicht aus ( *Omen, DrDamage, XPerl* etc...)

In War werde ich mir was nettes wie SCTD, nette UnitFrames und so holen...

*Mal so nebenbei:

SCT
Zeigt euch genauer, wieviel Schaden ihr austeilt und einsteckt.
*


MfG


----------



## OldboyX (14. September 2008)

Ich bin heilfroh, dass es Addons gibt weil es für mich als Spieler nur Vorteile bringt. Davor, dass jemand sich einen unfairen Vorteil durch addons verschafft, fürchte ich mich überhaupt nicht. Da gibt es weit mehr Faktoren, welche viel stärker ins Gewicht fallen. Ich habe in WoW lange Zeit auch PVP gespielt (auch 1. Platz mal für 2 Wochen im 5er Arena in unserem Realmpool etc.) - komplett ohne Addons.

Und im PVE gibts Addons, sie erleichtern das Spiel na und? Was stört euch daran?
Wenn kein Decursive hast, darfst net mitraiden... ist das so schlimm? Dann installierst halt Decursive...
In so einer Raidgilde da darfst aber auch net mitraiden wenn:
-Du zwischendurch afk musst
-Du nicht mind. 3 mal die Woche Abends raidest
-Du generell nicht gut genug spielst
-Nicht mindestens dieses und jenes Equip mitbringst
-uvm.

Addons sind nun wirklich das kleinste Problem. "Emonitor" zu verdammen ist ziemlich lächerlich ehrlich gesagt, aber grad gute pvper blockieren sich 100% nicht mit sonem Müll das Ziel.

Vor allem im PVP gilt doch: Die besten Entscheidungen trifft der Mensch und nicht irgend ein Bot. Solange Makro-Ketten nicht funktionieren (was in WoW schon lange abgeschafft wurde) gibt es auch kaum ein Addon, das im PVP Sinn machen würde. In WoW werden eventuell noch Addons genutzt, welche bei Arena Beitritt sofort die gegnerischen Ziele anzeigen, was aber auch ab einer gewissen Wertung nutzlos ist, da man auf hohen Ratings die Teams gegen die man kommt sowieso kennt...

Für meine Begriffe überwiegen die Vorteile die Nachteile bei weitem und ich bin froh, dass Mythic sich für Addons entschieden hat (HDRO könnte ein so viel besseres Spiel sein, mit ein paar addons - Beispiel "durchtabben der letzten Gesprächspartner usw.) und ich bin heilfroh, dass ich für so kleine angenehme Kniffe (wie eben diese Uhr, welche Mythic wohl vergessen hat) zu einem Comfort komme, der sonst womöglich erst in Wochen oder Monaten in einem Patch nachgereicht wird.


----------



## Shrukan (14. September 2008)

buffed.de: Gibt es Restriktionen bei den spielergenerierten Add-ons, also werden Ihr die Leute davon abhalten Zielhilfen oder Programme einzubauen, die zum Beispiel den Verbündeten mit der geringsten Lebenskraft automatisch anwählen?  (Frage von buffed-User Thidus)

Paul Barnett: Wir lassen alle hilfreichen Tools zu aber keine hacks. Wir verwenden eine Art Punkbuster, das gezielt nach solchen Programmen sucht und sie ausschaltet. 

So damit einige hier aufhören rumzunörgeln, es wird gegen solche Addons was gemacht.


----------



## Gocu (14. September 2008)

Danke für die AddOns ich finde solche die das Interface verändern gut, aber so welche wie in WoW z.B. Damage Meter usw. total unnötig und hoffe das sie nie in WAR erscheinen werden


----------



## Shrukan (15. September 2008)

/update, heute wird nochmal nach neuen Addons und Updates gesucht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shrukan (17. September 2008)

diesen Thread bitte ins neue Addon-Forum verschieben ;>


----------

